# Leaking Oil Filter Mount to Block Gasket



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

I have RARE LB-1 exhaust manifolds, which require an aluminum adapter between the oil filter housing and the block. The adapter has an "oil filter mount to block gasket" on either side of it. The seal between the oil filter housing and the adapter seals fine, but the gasket between the aluminum adapter and the engine block has a leak, even with red RTV applied to both sides of the gasket and everything torqued to 15-20 lbs. 

I'm considering leaving the Felpro13426 gasket out and just using the red RTV to create a gasket between the filter housing adapter and the engine block. 

For just a regular oil filter housing to engine block connection, has anyone skipped the oil-filter-mount-to-block gasket and just used red RTV to create a gasket for interface between the oil filter housing and the engine block? Will a red RTV-only gasket hold with the high pressure of an oil filter mount?

Thanks.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

RTV is not a good sealer for this application even if you waited the 24 hours for it to set. The potential film on those surfaces will not allow it to work. Just a thin coat of either permatex 2 or indian head shellac would be best once you get any RTV completely removed with a wire brush or dremel.


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

pontiac said:


> RTV is not a good sealer for this application even if you waited the 24 hours for it to set. The potential film on those surfaces will not allow it to work. Just a thin coat of either permatex 2 or indian head shellac would be best once you get any RTV completely removed with a wire brush or dremel.


Thanks for the suggestion pontiac. Do you see any benefit of the Permatex versus the shellac for coating the Felpro oil filter housing gasket?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

permatex #2 is a more common all around sealer and you can use that on lots of other things, including water necks, timing cover and oil pan gaskets, etc. RTV is not very universal and the cure time is a problem.


----------



## Red74Goat (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks for the insight pontiac.


----------

